# ENWorld Fantasy Football [UK] - Final Standings



## PieAndDragon (Jul 16, 2005)

Hi All

I've created a fantasy football [soccer for those stateside] league at http://fantasy.premierleague.com/ for any enworlder's who are interested.

It follows the UK Premiership [season starting 13th August], the joining code for the league is 977-294, and all are welcome

No actual knowledge of football is needed (although it may give an advantage), and there's no limit on the number of people who can join.

So far we have:

Cereal Donkeys - detomo
Singer FC - glass
Red Wizards - johnsemlak
Davison FC - ScyldSceafing
Estrogen FC - Wyn A'rienh
Crookback Cutters - Renton
Hampshire Exiles - OakwoodDM
Riverside Wanderers - loki44
Rochdale Cowboys - Spud
ToxicShockSyndrome - Darmanicus

Cheers,

Duncan


----------



## glass (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm in: Singer FC


glass.


----------



## reveal (Jul 18, 2005)

Since American Football season is starting in a little over a month, you may want to change the title to "Enworld English Fantasy Football League."


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 18, 2005)

I thought this would be the wrong kind of Football!!  

I'm in--I'm the Red Wizards


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jul 18, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Since American Football season is starting in a little over a month, you may want to change the title to "Enworld English Fantasy Football League."




Title updated. Didn't know American Football was starting so soon. 

What's coverage of our football like over in the states?

Cheers


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 18, 2005)

detomo said:
			
		

> Title updated. Didn't know American Football was starting so soon.
> 
> What's coverage of our football like over in the states?
> 
> Cheers



 Very long story.  Still obviously not nearly as big as in Britain, or Europe.

But from what I can tell, football/soccer has made really great strides in the US, and coverage of Football is increasing.  Certainly most US coverage of Europe focuses on the Premiership, and the Champion's League


----------



## GlassJaw (Jul 18, 2005)

> What's coverage of our football like over in the states?




What coverage?

The only thing that gets real coverage is the World Cup or Olympic soccer.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jul 19, 2005)

Bump    It's free!


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm a brand spankin' new football fan.  I'm in, though I'm not really sure what I'm doing.   

Oh, Estrogen FC is me.


----------



## Renton (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm on board with the Crookback Cutters, late of the Blood Bowl arena.  Quake in fear!


----------



## Bront (Jul 20, 2005)

GlassJaw said:
			
		

> What coverage?
> 
> The only thing that gets real coverage is the World Cup or Olympic soccer.



Actualy when Rheal Madrid played Guadalahara here in Chicago, they made a realy big deal of it.  Traffic was nasty and there were a ton of people there to see it.

It's still a fairly taboo subject on sports talk radio, but that's mostly because it's still a demographic killer.

I think it's a bit of the culture here.  I loved playing Soccer/Football as a kid, but I honestly have trouble enjoying watching it.


----------



## OakwoodDM (Jul 20, 2005)

I'm in too. Hampshire Exiles eagerly awaiting the start of the season...


----------



## johnsemlak (Jul 20, 2005)

Can someone who has played this game briefly summarise how it works and the key strategies?  I found it a bit confusing.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jul 20, 2005)

I'll give it a go

You buy 15 players, each costing from 3.5 to 14, with 100 to spend
Before the season starts, you can make any number of changes to your players (transfers) without cost.

Each week of the season, you choose 11 of your 15 players to score points for that week. The amount of points they score are based how they perform for their team in the English Premiership that week. The exact number of points are explained on the site.
For example, Frank Lampard, a midfielder who plays for Chelsea, participates in a 2-1 win for them in one week. Lampard scores one of the goals, but also picks up a yellow card, playing the whole 90 minutes. If Lampard was picked as one of your players, he would score you 1 point for playing, 1 point for playing over 60 minutes, 5 points for scoring a goal, but lose a point for the yellow card, a total of 6 points. If he had been picked as your captain, he scores double.

If a player does not play for his team that week, the first of your substitutes score instead.

This continues for all 38 weeks of the season. You can transfer players in and out of your team as long as you can afford them. Every transfer beyond the first will cost you 4 points, and players will only start scoring points for you from the week AFTER you transfer them.

That should cover the basics. Will try to add something about general strategy when i've left work.


----------



## loki44 (Jul 20, 2005)

I'd like to get in if there's still room and you need an American to kick around.  I played in a premierleague.com league last year so I have a username and password at home.  I'm at work now but I'll try to join up when I get home tonight.


----------



## loki44 (Jul 20, 2005)

johnsemlak said:
			
		

> Can someone who has played this game briefly summarise how it works and the key strategies?  I found it a bit confusing.




You really have to pay attention to how you manage your team in order to maximize your starts.  Pay close attention to injuries, suspensions and such.


----------



## loki44 (Jul 20, 2005)

Couldn't wait.  I'm in as the Riverside Wanderers.  My password didn't work because I realized I played on soccernet.com last year, not premierleague.com.  Almost the same format though.  Looking forward to the season!


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jul 21, 2005)

For general strategy, you want to transfer out injured or suspended players, or players who aren't playing for their team. Player's injured or suspended will have red information symbols to distinguish them, with further notes on their profile somewhere.

When transferring players in, just look for the ones who are scoring the most points for their cost, or are having a good run. 

As your captain will score you double points each week, it's a good idea to have at least one player who regularly scores high. These are often the most expensive players: Henry of Aresenal, Rooney of Man United, Lampard or Terry of Chelsea etc

Hope that helps.


----------



## ScyldSceafing (Jul 21, 2005)

Sorry, I'm Davison FC.

Good luck everyone! (Except frickin' Chelsea, which rumors indicate have already bought 2/3 of the world's football luck.)


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jul 23, 2005)

3 Weeks til start of season. I'll update the thread when I return from holiday in a week's time


----------



## PieAndDragon (Jul 30, 2005)

Updated team list.

2 weeks to go!


----------



## PieAndDragon (Aug 7, 2005)

*Bump* Only a week to go!


----------



## glass (Aug 12, 2005)

Starts tomorrow, deserves another bump IMO.


glass.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Spent a couple hours last night tweaking my team but I'm still stewing over a couple of selections.  I'll get my team whipped into shape before Saturday though.  Best of luck all!


----------



## loki44 (Aug 12, 2005)

Glad I updated my squad last night.  The site is so busy it's darn near impossible to log in now.  BTW - Is anyone interested in participating in the auxillary "I Know the Score" game through the same website?  Basically you just pick scores every week.  I signed up but haven't joined any of the "mini leagues". We can create one if anybody's interested.


----------



## OakwoodDM (Aug 13, 2005)

I've joined that as well. I started a mini league, but it looks more difficult to get people to join. It doesn't give a joining code that I can see, but wants me to enter email addresses to invite...

However, I've made it a public league, so if you search for 'Enworlders Utd', you should be able to find it and apply for entry, if you want to join it.


----------



## Spud (Aug 14, 2005)

Im in as the Rochdale Cowboys, my ability to find players who then get injured is still going strong..

Knew i should of picked more United players..


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow. I stink! 

'Course, being new to the football world, I did tend to pick my team based on whether they had a fun name or not ...


----------



## glass (Aug 15, 2005)

Wow, one weekend in and I'm top (of our little league, that is- overall I'm 62947th  ).


glass.


----------



## OakwoodDM (Aug 15, 2005)

Joint top, that is. In a good week for defences, I thank the lord for Teddy Sheringham's longevity.

Of course, despite sharing the lead of this league with you, I'm second in my league with my real world friends, thanks to one person getting into the top 2000 with 62 points. This is going to be a long season...


----------



## glass (Aug 15, 2005)

OakwoodDM said:
			
		

> Joint top, that is. In a good week for defences, I thank the lord for Teddy Sheringham's longevity.



OK, sorry, joint top.



> Of course, despite sharing the lead of this league with you, I'm second in my league with my real world friends, thanks to one person getting into the top 2000 with 62 points. This is going to be a long season...



I'm in a league with my work collegaues, and I'm second in it!


glass.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 15, 2005)

OakwoodDM said:
			
		

> However, I've made it a public league, so if you search for 'Enworlders Utd', you should be able to find it and apply for entry, if you want to join it.




OK, I applied for entry.  Me and my whopping 2 pts. from week one.


----------



## OakwoodDM (Aug 15, 2005)

And now you're in.

Does anyone else want to join? A two person league seems a little pathetic...if it helps, neither of us had wonderful first weeks.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Aug 17, 2005)

And 4th after adding in bonus points for Player of the Match. I'm in for the other league (making 3). I'll probably need reminding tomorrow when I'm at work. And sober


----------



## glass (Aug 17, 2005)

detomo said:
			
		

> And 4th after adding in bonus points for Player of the Match.



Oh, that's what it was! Sadly I've dropped to second as a result of those extra points (or my not getting many of them), and worse I've dropped from second to fourth in my office's league.


glass.


----------



## OakwoodDM (Aug 17, 2005)

I don't know how that happened. I didn't watch Match of the Day, but apparently Stuart Downing was man of the match against Liverpool. I've even moved up to just 10 points behind the leader in the league with my friends!


----------



## PieAndDragon (Aug 17, 2005)

Joined the I know the score league (or put in application). Never actually watch any football, but that just means I've got nothing to lose


----------



## OakwoodDM (Aug 17, 2005)

You're in now. Good luck. Like I said, not much to catch up, and I have a feeling my predictions for the coming weekend stink!


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Aug 18, 2005)

I'm confused.  Why is it not letting me swap players in and out?    It says the deadline is the 20th ...


----------



## OakwoodDM (Aug 19, 2005)

It should be. I swapped some of mine around and made a transfer this morning fine. How are you trying to do it?


----------



## loki44 (Aug 19, 2005)

I just made a transfer and a few subs as well.  Had trouble getting into the site earlier so maybe they were having problems.  Give it another shot.


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Aug 19, 2005)

I got it to work last night, finally.

Thanks!


----------



## loki44 (Aug 22, 2005)

Get your rosters set.  Don't forget the gameweek starts Tuesday.


----------



## OakwoodDM (Aug 23, 2005)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Get your rosters set.  Don't forget the gameweek starts Tuesday.




And that it's a limited schedule of games. Liverpool, Manchester United and Everton's games have been postponed due to European commitments. The fixtures are there on the site, but I thought I should highlight it.


----------



## loki44 (Aug 29, 2005)

The Cereal Donkeys are running away with the title!  We must not let them get away this easily!  And I for one do not want to be trailing a cerael eating ass for the entire season.


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm just happy that I'm not in last place for once.


----------



## ScyldSceafing (Aug 29, 2005)

You're welcome, love.

<grumbles about Arsenal having a week off this early in the season>

<grumbles more about his generally awful team>


----------



## OakwoodDM (Aug 29, 2005)

I'm trying my best to keep up with the Donkeys, but it's difficult when Hasselbaink refuses to acknowledge that the ball belongs between the white poles. Luckily I have a rock solid defence.

Also, yay! to Van Der Saar for getting an assist at the weekend...from goal!


----------



## glass (Aug 30, 2005)

ScyldSceafing said:
			
		

> <grumbles about Arsenal having a week off this early in the season>



Yep. I had to swap Henry out and I decided it was either Rooney or Van Nistelruy to replace him. Guess which I picked...  


glass.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Aug 31, 2005)

loki44 said:
			
		

> The Cereal Donkeys are running away with the title!  We must not let them get away this easily!  And I for one do not want to be trailing a cerael eating ass for the entire season.




Ah, but the Cereal Donkeys don't eat cereal.

They're either Donkeys made entirely out of cereal, or cereal in the shape of donkeys. Dependant on the day of the week.

Good luck all!


----------



## Darmanicus (Sep 1, 2005)

I've just joined and, hey, I'm in 3rd place....WOO-HOO!!!


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Sep 1, 2005)

<blows raspberries at Darmanicus>


----------



## Darmanicus (Sep 1, 2005)

He, he , he. Would it REALLY rub it in if I said I've also spent 28 pts on transfers!!!?


----------



## loki44 (Sep 1, 2005)

detomo said:
			
		

> Ah, but the Cereal Donkeys don't eat cereal.




I stand corrected.  Good job so far!


----------



## loki44 (Sep 1, 2005)

Darmanicus said:
			
		

> He, he , he. Would it REALLY rub it in if I said I've also spent 28 pts on transfers!!!?




Ouch!  Maybe I need to revise my policy of not taking points off the board.


----------



## Darmanicus (Sep 5, 2005)

Roll on next game week, I can see a TSS smiting coming on!


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (Sep 10, 2005)

I just made a bunch of trades ... be afraid!


----------



## Darmanicus (Sep 12, 2005)

Yeah? I'm like shakin' in me boots......not!   

Not a bad week this time round, 2nd place and not too far to go to displace cereal boy.


----------



## loki44 (Sep 19, 2005)

Kudos to anyone taking a risk on Sol Campbell's return this week.  After watching Lampard miss two solid opportunities, and Defoe blowing a penalty kick (good save be damned!), I know I'm doomed to wallow in mediocrity this season (another defender, Gardner, injured to boot).  I raise my glass to the leaders.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Sep 20, 2005)

Looks like Wyn A'rienh has done the best this week. Fecking defenders being injured, midfielders getting sent off [I'm looking at you, Mr Butt] and Okocha having a nice rest.

Good luck all though, only 32 weeks to go.


----------



## OakwoodDM (Sep 21, 2005)

Count yourself lucky. I finally broke up my magnificent forward line of Radzinski and Hasselbaink (he of the 5 points in 6 weeks) after this last week. Hasselbaink was one of the top points scorers last season. Did someone forget to teach him what the goal was again at the start of this season?

The only reason I am where I am is because of my stingy back line. Oh, and a lucky transfer in of MG Pedersen for his big week...


----------



## Darmanicus (Oct 2, 2005)

Nistleroy and Bent have both scored me 10pts for this week, woo-hoo.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 28, 2005)

So who is still keeping track of their teams? Just past the quarter stage mark! [And my 100th post!]


----------



## loki44 (Oct 28, 2005)

detomo said:
			
		

> So who is still keeping track of their teams?




I am.  Still plan on winning this thing.  Only 11 points behind the donkeys now!


----------



## OakwoodDM (Oct 28, 2005)

I am too. And when my strikers join in the scoring that my midfield is enjoying and Chelsea stop their current habit of conceding a goal a game, I'll be right on your tail!


----------



## PieAndDragon (Oct 28, 2005)

loki44 said:
			
		

> I am Still behind the donkeys now!




And long may you stay there!   

Good luck for the weekend. Unless your striker scores against one of my defenders. Then you can burn in someplace unpleasant!


----------



## loki44 (Oct 30, 2005)

detomo said:
			
		

> Good luck for the weekend.




Looks like it'll be a close week again.  I've got a slight edge after Sunday's match (though the Donkey's still lead overall), but unless I'm mistaken you'll have Davis sub in for Bent and Boumsong for Warnock.  I'll have Mills in for Carr.  The Actim bonus points are always a wild card.  Glad I benched Gamst Pedersen this week.


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 1, 2005)

Hmm. Very close. Donkeys by a point. Go Chimbonda!


----------



## loki44 (Nov 1, 2005)

detomo said:
			
		

> Hmm. Very close. Donkeys by a point. Go Chimbonda!





I'll second the "Go Chimbonda!".  Wigan has been a pleasant little surprise this season.  Several players doing well.  Anyone who doesn't have Lampard on their team yet needs to seriously consider some transfers.  

The Wanderers are hot on your heels Donkeys!  Did I see that you made 2 transfers this week?  Those extra transfers can come back to bite you.  You're not going to just so easily prance off with the title......see you on the pitch next week!


----------



## loki44 (Nov 9, 2005)

loki44 said:
			
		

> Glad I benched Gamst Pedersen this week.




Yes, it was a smart move then, but I can kick myself now for keeping him there this past week.  I debated between him and Harewood and obviously made the wrong choice.

Only 4 pts. behind Donkeys!


----------



## loki44 (Nov 22, 2005)

Anyone know when the Bolton - Birmingham match will be replayed?  It really bites that it was postponed.  I had 3 players set to go in that match!


----------



## PieAndDragon (Nov 23, 2005)

My heart broke when I saw the announcement about the prosponed match in which I had no players . Now I can live in peace again out at the top


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 15, 2006)

Final scores for the season are:

2081 Cereal Donkeys  - detomo  	
1872 Hampshire Exiles - OakwoodDM
1850 ToxicShockSyndrome - Darmanicus
1710 Riverside Wanderers - loki44
1678 Red Wizards - johnsemlak		
1576 Estrogen FC - Wyn A'rienh		
1562 Rochdale Cowboys - Spud 
1559 Singer FC - glass 	
1495 Crookback Cutters - Renton	
1433 Davison FC - ScyldSceafing	

So who's in for the 2006/07 season when they get the site ready (probably early July)?


----------



## Wyn A'rienh (May 15, 2006)

I'm completely happy with sixth place.


----------



## loki44 (May 15, 2006)

detomo said:
			
		

> So who's in for the 2006/07 season when they get the site ready (probably early July)?




Count me in again.  Hopefully I will actively participate more than half the season next time.  Congrats to the Cereal Donkey side!


----------



## glass (May 16, 2006)

detomo said:
			
		

> Final scores for the season are:
> 
> 2081 Cereal Donkeys  - detomo
> 1872 Hampshire Exiles - OakwoodDM
> ...



Yep, after a promising start I went downhill rapidly. It was even worse in the office!  



> _So who's in for the 2006/07 season when they get the site ready (probably early July)?_



I will. Hopefully I'll do better next year.

In the meantime, they are doing one for the World Cup. Anyone up for that?


glass.


----------



## PieAndDragon (May 16, 2006)

League created for World Cup

New thread here


----------

